# Any Thoughts on Landau Boats



## Outdoorsman (Apr 1, 2010)

I am looking at a 1648 Landau Mod - V Aluminum hull W/ flat bottom jon boat with console steering. I beleive it is a 1983 "Bass Hawk" Model. Does anyone have any experiance or opinions on the early 80's Landau boats? I did some online research and could not come up with much. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ober51 (Apr 1, 2010)

I've seen them, seem to be sturdy as anything else, and you'll want to check it out thoroughly like any other boat that old. Don't let the name and age scare you - that's a great sized boat for a tinny.

Depends on the price, but I would buy that.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Apr 1, 2010)

ober51 said:


> I've seen them, seem to be sturdy as anything else, and you'll want to check it out thoroughly like any other boat that old. Don't let the name and age scare you - that's a great sized boat for a tinny.
> 
> Depends on the price, but I would buy that.



Speaking of size...I measured the 48" at the bottom of the boat on the floor from side to side. The top outside edge (Beam?) measures 68". Am I right in the description of 1648 ?


----------



## ober51 (Apr 1, 2010)

Outdoorsman said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen them, seem to be sturdy as anything else, and you'll want to check it out thoroughly like any other boat that old. Don't let the name and age scare you - that's a great sized boat for a tinny.
> ...




Yep. It's the bottom width that is important, 48 is a great size, usually very stable.


----------



## free jonboat (Apr 4, 2010)

ive got a 10 foot landau and its as tough as nails... seriously, it should be at the bottom of the lake the way it has been abused (not by me) but i like it ive seen a guy jump wake with his flat bottom landau and not once has he ever poped out a rivet (so he says)


----------

